# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  تبدیل فایل qrp به اکسل

## alireza_g698

با سلام
دوستان ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید چجوری فایل های Qrp ره به اکسل تبدیل کنم؟
با تشکر

----------

